# Ren and stimpy



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Ren and stimpy from rugrats chicken lil. Belgian bearded bantams I think 7 chicks wonder where ren was and stimpy 
Ren is a rooster on the right 
Stimpy is the lil pullet on the left


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I really love their colors Dans. Nice happy little guys.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're so cute! Love their names.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Great names!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice pic, and a great choice of names lol


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol thanks to all of you


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sweet and Cute!


----------

